# Hull Fishing Industry



## hulltrawler (Oct 18, 2006)

Researching the Hull Fishing industry 1845 - 2005
I have been researching the industry for the past four years and have a dedicated website to the Hull Fishing Industry. I am in no way an expert and Although still in it`s infancy the website is growing.

My aim is to find as many vessels and people who sailed on them as possible, at present from sailing smacks to stern trawlers I have approximately 6,000 vessel listings which held the H Registration.

If you feel you can help in anyway I would be most gratefull.

chris.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Chris

Do you have a web address for your site so that we can have a look?

I have some crew and smack details from the 1870s. Maybe we can help each other.(Thumb)

Regards


----------



## hulltrawler (Oct 18, 2006)

*Website*

Did not want to offend by placing url on here.

http://www.hulltrawler.net


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

That's not offensive, Chris.

We have to get our vast knowledge from somewhere.(POP)

Here's another one for you 
Fishing Smack "Sovereign" official number 16768. In the 1860s & 70s. Sorry don't know the reg number yet but definitely registered in Hull.


----------



## hulltrawler (Oct 18, 2006)

thats spoilt that I have off No as 16748 Sovereign - and 38 gross tons no further details yet.

There was also 11748 Sovereign 30 tons gross listed on the 1871 census again I have no H reg no

Smack Sovereign built 1838 at Dover 29.1 gross / 16 march 1855 Sank North Sea off Withernsea No H Reg / Scource lost trawlers of Hull 

this always gives more questions than answers.

regards chris.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

The official number given in the 1871 census was interpreted first as H748 by me but Hull archives came up with 16748 and found her listed under that number.
The mate in the 1871 census is my great grandfather who's apprenticeship paper is in my gallery.

This is a quote from an email sent to me by Hull archives.

"It would seem that what you thought was the H number is the ships Official number: 16748. It was 38 tons and was registered in Hull in 1863. The vessel was later broken up (1878) and the register closed in Dec 1883.
I have looked at the register entry and, yes John Pettman, Fisherman, bought the vessel in Oct 1863 with a John Borrill, Baker. It was built in Plymouth in 1851. 
Pettman seems to have relinquished his share in Nov 1871."

I have copies of the crew lists which show it went to Lowestoft under new ownership in 1871. Unfortunately none of them show the Hull reg number.:sweat:

It gets trickier 'cos most of the crew lists are held in Canada and can only be accessed if you know the ship's official number. It's been driving me up the wall 'cos I know my GGF was a trawlerman in Hull from 1870 odd to at least 1914 but I can't find him on crew lists unless I know which trawlers he was on and I can't find out which trawlers he was on without looking at the crew lists. Talk about "Catch 22"(==D)

Cheers


----------



## hulltrawler (Oct 18, 2006)

I have JOHN PETTMAN as the skipper on the 1871 census also Mathew 18 and George 16 I persume these are both related to John. I have found both mathew and george on later vessels but not John.

I have the same problem with my gt gt grandfather I have found him as owner/ skipper on the Beautiful Star / skipper smack raynor / and mate Thetis. but there are huge gaps.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

John Pettman was getting on a bit, he was 54 in 1871 and that was quite old for the 19th century. He came from Lowestoft originally (1851) and was in Hull, I think, in 1861. His wife was in Hull in 1861 in Queen's Square but I haven't found the vessel return for him yet.

They all seemed to change names whenever they felt like it. My GGF signed his indentures as John Donovan in 1862, was Thomas Douman according to the 1871 census, got married in Holy Trinity Church a week after the 1871 census as Thomas Donman and spent the rest of his life calling himself Thomas Dunham. Unfortunately he seems to have been at home for every census after 1871 so I can get no ship names. 

They all lived down Hessle Road, mostly Witty Street or Havelock Street.

My grandad moved up towards Hessle every couple of years from Gipsyville until they ended up in Ferriby Road. He worked on fish dock after WWI as a caretaker for LNER 'cos he was wounded in France and couldn't go back to being an express guard.
Makes for interesting stuff but as you say it can get very frustrating when you find a dead end.

Cheers


----------



## katwijk (Mar 17, 2006)

*photo's from j. marr fishing vessels*

hello fisheries friends

I am Arie from Holland my login name is Katwijk and i am looking for photo's from some ships from the J. Marr Company Olympe (French flag) - Gudmunda Torfadottir (flag off Iceland) Irvana and last but not least Swanella. And from the Boyd line Arctic Warrior ex Dagny Kristin. I hope that some one can help me
Thanks you can e mail them to [email protected]


----------



## Clem (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi there, I'm looking for the fishing number of the Hellyer Bros. Hull trawler Sudanese, built 1934. I've searched online but no luck.

Here's hoping.

Regards

Clem


----------



## hulltrawler (Oct 18, 2006)

*Sudanese*

Hi Clem
1934 SUDANESE 
BUILT SMITHS DOCK 
ON 163953
HELLYER BROS HULL 
162.1 / 26.7 / 12.9 / 99HP / Engined by Smiths Dock 
Registered 08 / 11 / 1934 as H104 SUDANESE

14 02 1939 SINDONIS - Loyal Steam fishing Co Gy - A W Butt Manager

Hope that helps Chris.


----------



## hulltrawler (Oct 18, 2006)

*Sudanese*

Sorry 

Yard No 974

chris


----------



## Clem (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for your help Chris, no doubt there'll be many more questions to come.

All the best

Clem


----------



## Clem (Apr 27, 2006)

*H398 Cassio*

Hi, can anyone confirm if the number & name, H398 Cassio, were different vessels. One a sidewinder, the other a stern dragger?

Any info. would be great.

Regards

Clem


----------



## NickBuc (4 mo ago)

K urgess said:


> John Pettman was getting on a bit, he was 54 in 1871 and that was quite old for the 19th century. He came from Lowestoft originally (1851) and was in Hull, I think, in 1861. His wife was in Hull in 1861 in Queen's Square but I haven't found the vessel return for him yet.
> 
> They all seemed to change names whenever they felt like it. My GGF signed his indentures as John Donovan in 1862, was Thomas Douman according to the 1871 census, got married in Holy Trinity Church a week after the 1871 census as Thomas Donman and spent the rest of his life calling himself Thomas Dunham. Unfortunately he seems to have been at home for every census after 1871 so I can get no ship names.
> 
> ...


Thomas Dunham is my GGGrandfather so we are possibly related


----------

